# I Taste Mvp With I30s



## BillW (8/4/14)

Hi all

Recently got my MVP 

Wanted some advice on the best setting using an i30s clearo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (8/4/14)

I have no idea, never used any of those. Why don't you start low and work up until you find your own sweet spot. It will in any case differ from person to person and from juice to juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/4/14)

The power setting will depend on what juices you put in the tank as well... I find most of my vaping on the MVP is done in the 6 to 8,5 watt range but that's using the Aerotank... vaping is very personal and you should do as @Matthee says and start low and work up...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BillW (9/4/14)

So if I use the wattage, what about the volts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Don't worry about the volts, they adjust automatically according to the resistance of the atty on top. Just set it to the Watt you like and vape away. If you put on a different atty your Watts can stay the same and the volts will adapt to the new atty's resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/4/14)

BillW said:


> So if I use the wattage, what about the volts?



I always prefer to use wattage because then you are always getting the same power no matter what the resistance is from your atomiser.

And I see @Matthee replied... yes what he said!


----------



## Andre (9/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I always prefer to use wattage because then you are always getting the same power no matter what the resistance is from your atomiser.
> 
> And I see @Matthee replied... yes what he said!


You explained far more elegantly though...and as the teacher said - repetition is the backbone of education.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BillW (9/4/14)

Thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

Apologies for the hijack.........

What happens when the battery inside the MVP eventually goes? It's not replaceable right? Which is why the VTR costs more?


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Apologies for the hijack.........
> 
> What happens when the battery inside the MVP eventually goes? It's not replaceable right? Which is why the VTR costs more?



No the battery inside is replaceable, it's a Lithium Polymer battery pack as used on many Radio Control stuff


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

johan said:


> No the battery inside is replaceable, it's a Lithium Polymer battery pack as used on many Radio Control stuff


That's not the answer I was looking for.....

Have I not spent enough this month (talking to self)


----------



## Silver (9/4/14)

It may be replaceable Johan - but I suppose the unit is not designed to have the user replace the battery. 

I suppose after a year or two of use, most people will just retire the device?

Not sure how easily the replacements are available? And for the cost of a replacement battery pack - it may make more sense to just buy a new unit - maybe by then, the MVP 3


----------



## johan (9/4/14)

If it would make you feel better :


Silver said:


> It may be replaceable Johan - but I suppose the unit is not designed to have the user replace the battery.
> 
> I suppose after a year or two of use, most people will just retire the device?
> 
> Not sure how easily the replacements are available? And for the cost of a replacement battery pack - it may make more sense to just buy a new unit - maybe by then, the MVP 3



Correct - not for the technological impaired user. Replacement packs would be easily available at local R/C shop.

Yes rather buy new upgraded version


----------



## ET (9/4/14)

let's hijack the thread even more and say, what about opening your mvp and putting a bigger better battery inside?


----------



## RezaD (9/4/14)

denizenx said:


> let's hijack the thread even more and say, what about opening your mvp and putting a bigger better battery inside?



If it ain't broke don't let Johan fix it??? ????

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------

